# ATO's position on ride sourcing as at 5 Dec 2015



## Dragon77 (Jan 19, 2016)

https://www.ato.gov.au/Business/GST...rough-ride-sourcing-and-your-tax-obligations/


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

> If you operate infrequently or your activities are not commercial, you may not be carrying on an enterprise.


Wonder what they define as "infrequently"?


----------



## Dragon77 (Jan 19, 2016)

I would say non-full-time.


----------



## ricdam (Jan 25, 2016)

Might be a good idea to email them about it mailto:[email protected]


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

> [email protected]
> The e-mail address you entered couldn't be found. Please check the recipient's e-mail address and try to resend the message. If the problem continues, please contact your helpdesk.


----------



## ricdam (Jan 25, 2016)

That's ridiculous, this email was posted by MichaelATO on the 22nd January: 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/ato-live-chat---q-a-ride-sourcing-and-tax.28954/page-2


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

[email protected] not [email protected]


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Just received into my bank account my first deposit from the ATO for GST credits.
Credits from the Oct-Dec quarter with all the setup costs. In future, I expect I'll be sending them money.


----------

